# smelling an outdoor grow



## blondlebanese (Jul 12, 2019)

how does one cover the smell of an outdoor grow?


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 13, 2019)

Hi blondlebanese

 That is a hard task to control outdoor odor...maybe growing a smell cover crop will help...its not an immediate fix but a starting point. Found a few odor covers on another site and here's the share::

Calendula
The calendula plant is not only one of the most fragrant plants around, it has many other uses as well. Calendula flowers are often used for therapeutic purposes. The leaves have a more herbal scent, while the flowers smell sweet and strongly of resin.

Basil
Basil is a delicious herb that can be grown both indoors and outdoors. It releases a strong, somewhat minty and peppery aroma, which will surely cover up the smell of even some of the strongest smelling cannabis plants. Basil is used to make pesto, which can of course be made with cannabis as well.

Marjoram
As far as fragrant plants that will cover up the smell of your grow go, you can’t go wrong with marjoram. The aroma of marjoram is similar to the strong herbal smell of oregano, but slightly sweeter. Like basil, marjoram can also be grown indoors and outdoors. It is best when grown in containers and placed in a window where it can get plenty of sunshine. It’s a fairly easy herb to grow too, thus making it perfect for cannabis growers who want to focus their energies on their crop.

Lavender
I personally love the smell of lavender, though others find it too strong. No matter your thoughts on the scent of lavender itself, you can’t deny that its fragrance does a great job covering up the smell of cannabis plants in full bloom. Lavender also works great for aromatherapy, so growing some lavender is sure to calm your nerves and alleviate stress.
Juniper
This is another of my favorite fragrant plants, and it works perfectly for covering up the smell of your grow. Juniper is a shrub, and it will most likely attract animals to your garden, so make sure that you’re not using it to cover up an outdoor grow, otherwise animals might be drawn to your crops.

Lemon Balm
Mmmm just the thought of the smell of lemon balm is making my mouth water. Lemon balm is pretty easy to grow and will give your garden a fresh lemony and slightly minty aroma, sure to cover up even the most pungent of cannabis plants. This most fragrant plant will grow in pretty much any environment, though it prefers sunshine!

Eucalyptus
Eucalyptus is a good herb to grow anyway, regardless if you’re growing cannabis or not. This herb can be used for a number of things besides covering up the smell of your grow. It not only helps you when you’ve got a bit of a cough, but the strong smell of sage helps repel pests that would otherwise destroy your crop.

Thyme
Thyme is another one of the most fragrant plants you can grow, and as such is perfect for covering up the smell of your grow. This herb comes in many varieties, but the one you want is English thyme, which is the one that is most often used for cooking.

Rosemary
Rosemary is an excellent addition to any garden, especially those that are used to cover up the smell of cannabis. This fragrant herb is also known for reducing stress, so it is often used in aromatherapy. You’ll find that it is an excellent addition to your garden.

Mint
Mint needs no introduction because we all know what it smells like. There are few things that do a better job at covering up the smell of your grow than mint. Peppermint is incredibly beneficial for your health, and you’ll love being able to pick a fresh leaf off of your plant every day.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2019)

I grow almost all of those herbs and I can say that I have not really found anything that will mask the smell of cannabis.  I think the big problem is that you never have nearly as much smell covering crop as you do cannabis.   I have 5 or so basil plants, a couple of mint, 3 lavender bushes, a rosemary, a thyme, and a bed of calendula...but that doesn't even come close to being the same amount of foliage as even 1 plant.  I don't know that there is a good answer to this question...fortunately, I have lived places where it was not an issue.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jul 13, 2019)

I need something quick.   and strong.   a chemical I think.  I tried ammonia, doesn"t reak enough.   next ammonia with lemon. after that I don't know.   I have a 6' wood fence surrounding the plants that I plan to douse with Lysol or whatever I end up using.   there is a public sidewalk about 20 feet from 6 gorilla glue plants.  and k=9 drives by sometimes.


----------



## hollowpoint (Jul 14, 2019)

May want to be careful with the chemicals...they can attract attention as well...meth lab sends a panic like nothing else. Being outdoors the odor mixes and settle in low cooler zones. I live by a stream and the smells settle down to it all the time. Just a thought....maybe staple some dryer sheets  to that fence around here folks use moth balls (naphthalene) to chase away snakes....they smell very strong....solvents are strong smelling as well....diesel fuel and gasoline will cover a lot, . But they are very flammable so caution is needed, I have put lawn mower under carport with the smell of gas and faked maintenance on it to cover my grow during delivery's. Good Luck ... be safe ...and green all the way.


----------



## QBCrocket (Jul 14, 2019)

I put blood and bone on my lawn and garden , nothing gets past that stink


----------



## Eyeball Kid (Sep 10, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I grow almost all of those herbs and I can say that I have not really found anything that will mask the smell of cannabis.  I think the big problem is that you never have nearly as much smell covering crop as you do cannabis.   I have 5 or so basil plants, a couple of mint, 3 lavender bushes, a rosemary, a thyme, and a bed of calendula...but that doesn't even come close to being the same amount of foliage as even 1 plant.  I don't know that there is a good answer to this question...fortunately, I have lived places where it was not an issue.


The only thing I can think of is... enjoy the fragrance. But maybe I'm spoiled because I'm growing outdoors in a legal state. But damn, that fragrance is tops. I love it when the scent drifts in my bedroom window in the early morning.


----------



## stinkyattic (Sep 16, 2019)

Just blame it on a wild skunk orgy.
Not kidding, I knew a couple outdoor growers who would pick up roadkill skunks if they came across them and conveniently toss them in the road at the nearest vehicle accessible  point to their grow in case anyone's nose started twitching. You know, to throw off the scent... I always laughed, but neither of them had issues, I mean other than very smelly pickup beds, so take the 'tail' for whatever it's worth


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2019)

I guess you have never grown garlic, lol.


----------



## Keef (Sep 16, 2019)

U could always pray real hard ?-- People tend to do that when there are cops and weed involved !-- Maybe next time a better plan ?


----------



## QBCrocket (Sep 17, 2019)

Do you reckon non growers can smell the sweet smell of buds on the air or is it just the growers that can smell it


----------



## MichiganHooligan (Sep 29, 2021)

.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Sep 30, 2021)

MichiganHooligan said:


> Plant a bunch of Cleom, not only does it resemble bud but I think it has a very familiar and strong smell to the liking of bud.


It does look like weed LOL


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 30, 2021)




----------

